# IMATS NYC 2014 April 11-13th



## mosha010 (Jan 2, 2014)

Tickets $55 for one day, $75 for both. Access on Friday if you're pro.     Who's in?


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 2, 2014)

It'll be my first imats and I'm so ecstatic!! . Trying to figure out which day I should go (if not both) since there's events I'm interested in attending both days.    Here's the link for the schedule  http://www.imats.net/newyork/newyork_schedule.php


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jan 2, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Tickets $55 for one day, $75 for both. Access on Friday if you're pro.     Who's in?


  I'm in! I went last year and had so much fun! I think I'm just going Saturday this year.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 2, 2014)

@txbeautybaby  Let's go sat! I want to at least do a couple of the conferences (the zombie and special effects is a muST for me lol)


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jan 2, 2014)

[@]mosha010[/@] sounds like a plan!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 2, 2014)

@txbeautybaby awesome I'll prob get my tix next paycheck.... I'll let u know. I know they sell out quick :/


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Jan 2, 2014)

[@]mosha010[/@] no problem. I'll buy mine on the 15th. I'm so excited!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 6, 2014)

Hakuhodo doesnt really discount at IMATs but i dont care!!!! im going to fan girl over them and slobber and prob get at least two. also looking fwd to Lime Crime...   anyone else NYC based interested in going?


----------



## honey on boost (Jan 6, 2014)

I'll probably be going with my friend from miami and another friend in NY. We are thinking about going Saturday.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome! Me and Silvia are also going on Saturday so far


----------



## GoldenGirl (Jan 6, 2014)

Considering it... I think Saturday would be the best day to go.  EARLY.  I'll let you guys know for sure in a bit, gotta check the fundzzz.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 6, 2014)

Early is the word


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm thinking about going to NYC this year as well. It's either this or the Makeup Show for me this year. Either way I'm coming to NYC. If I do go to IMATS I will most definitely go on Saturday.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 6, 2014)

Yeahhhhhhhhhh one more for the mini Specktra team hitting the IMATS!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 19, 2014)

Lol don't be that girl


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm thinking of going as well because I had no idea that limecrime and sugrpill was going to be there. The list for looks great for this year so I'm thinking if I do go Friday or Saturday and would like to meet up with some of you ladies if you guys are going.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jan 20, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Lol don't be that girl


  I was like that yesterday lol.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I'm thinking of going as well because I had no idea that limecrime and sugrpill was going to be there. The list for looks great for this year so I'm thinking if I do go Friday or Saturday and would like to meet up with some of you ladies if you guys are going.


  We're going!  I was waiting on the schedule to confirm so I can see if I wanted both days ( I actually want to attend a lot of the conferences too) but me n @txbeauty are going. And some of the ladies r going too mostly Saturday.  We can all meet up and fangirl.  Thinking already of which strategy / route to take lol


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jan 20, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> We're going! I was waiting on the schedule to confirm so I can see if I wanted both days ( I actually want to attend a lot of the conferences too) but me n @txbeauty are going. And some of the ladies r going too mostly Saturday. We can all meet up and fangirl. Thinking already of which strategy / route to take lol


  Oh ok kool!!! I'll meet up with you guys on that Saturday then I just have to buy the ticket soon. It will be my first time going  too and I know it's going to be fun .


----------



## Calla88 (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm thinking of going to IMATS NYC too.  Just for the experience , maybe to meet a few people and of course shop for Makeup!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jan 20, 2014)

I just brought my ticket let me know the details @*mosha010 of meeting up when it get's closer to the time of the show.*


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 20, 2014)

Awesome!!!!!! @lipstickdiva420!!! Im getting mine this week. Prob thursday On Pay Day. Im thibking everyone meet up by 9:30 At The entrance. Maybe bring some small banner that says Specktra or something hahaha when it gets near we coordinate. I'm so excited!!!!!!!!


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 21, 2014)

I would like to go but my husband is planning on booking a cruise to take place in April. I went last year and had so much fun. I have a hotel room booked just in case I'm able to attend


----------



## aboutalulu (Jan 21, 2014)

this is a great idea! :-D i'll prob be in nyc in april and was thinking of going, but i don't know anyone in the city that would want to go with me.


----------



## trina11225 (Jan 21, 2014)

I want to go , but i'm on a low buy, so not sure, if it's worth it.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 21, 2014)

I'm going half for the events and conferences and Half for the hauls


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 21, 2014)

aboutalulu said:


> this is a great idea! :-D i'll prob be in nyc in april and was thinking of going, but i don't know anyone in the city that would want to go with me.


  I don't either. I'd go solo. I wouldn't wanna drag my husband around with me. He looks miserable going into MAC with me so why bother paying for him to also go to imats and look so sad lol


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm going half for the events and conferences and Half for the hauls


  Last year I didn't even see one conference. I shopped and met gurus.  Inglot and OCC had some of the longest wait lines as well as one of the brush vendors but I left with a nice amount of items.


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 21, 2014)

Ohh yea I wanna meet some of the gurus  that too. TeamFagirling!!!!


----------



## mosha010 (Jan 21, 2014)

Fangirling*


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 21, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Ohh yea I wanna meet some of the gurus  that too. TeamFagirling!!!!


  That's how I was. I met Nicole Guerriero, Carlibel, Julie g, and Emily eddington last year. And ended up on the first twos video vlog about imats. Super fan girl moments. I'm really excited about the new vendors showing up.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jan 22, 2014)

vamua703 said:


> That's how I was. I met Nicole Guerriero, Carlibel, Julie g, and Emily eddington last year. And ended up on the first twos video vlog about imats. Super fan girl moments. I'm really excited about the new vendors showing up.


  Yes I'm happy about the vendors showing up as well because I was deciding if I wanted to go or not last year and I didn't really like the list last year enough for me to go.


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 22, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Yes that would be great!!!! I'm real excited too. I just want to see some gurus and shop till I drop lol. I def want to see inglot and OCC.  Yes I'm happy about the vendors showing up as well because I was deciding if I wanted to go or not last year and I didn't really like the list last year enough for me to go.


  I bought a two day pass last year. Showed up at the venue early when doors open and ran to the inglot booth. The wait was a bitch....excuse my language but it really was that bad. Then walked around to other vendors. And left maybe around 1 and walked around Times Square. The second day I also showed up when the doors were opened and hit up occ, walked around and met gurus and then left by 2 (the doors opened at 11 that day). I have a feeling if I go this year, I'll be spending a lot more time at the venue.


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 25, 2014)

I have never been to IMATS and had a question  Are the products really discounted at IMATS or can you do just as well from buying from the individual websites?  I am asking because I hear the lines at IMATS are insane!!!! And is it worth it?  Giggles


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jan 26, 2014)

vamua703 said:


> I bought a two day pass last year. Showed up at the venue early when doors open and ran to the inglot booth. The wait was a bitch....excuse my language but it really was that bad. Then walked around to other vendors. And left maybe around 1 and walked around Times Square. The second day I also showed up when the doors were opened and hit up occ, walked around and met gurus and then left by 2 (the doors opened at 11 that day). I have a feeling if I go this year, I'll be spending a lot more time at the venue.


  Wow sounds like the hair show at the jacob javits center with crazy lines lol. Well the first thing I better do when I get there is hit up Inglot lol. Yes I plan on staying at the venue for a long time as well


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 27, 2014)

giggles1972 said:


> Giggles


Yes the products are often discounted. I know last year inglot did 30% PLUS gave you a card to use online that was 20% off.


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 27, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Wow sounds like the hair show at the jacob javits center with crazy lines lol. Well the first thing I better do when I get there is hit up Inglot lol. Yes I plan on staying at the venue for a long time as well


Have fun. My family and I just planned a vacation for the ending of April.... IMATS will end up being a no go for me. I'm sad (although I'm sure the vacation will be fun)


----------



## giggles1972 (Jan 27, 2014)

vamua703 said:


> Yes the products are often discounted. I know last year inglot did 30% PLUS gave you a card to use online that was 20% off.


   Thank you so much!!  I am still thinking of going to get the experience.  I went to the hair show a bunch of years back and had so much fun!!  Giggles


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 28, 2014)

giggles1972 said:


> Giggles


I would definitely suggest going. Its just so much fun!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jan 29, 2014)

vamua703 said:


> Have fun. My family and I just planned a vacation for the ending of April.... IMATS will end up being a no go for me. I'm sad (although I'm sure the vacation will be fun)


  Thanks I will!! Where are you guys going if you don't mind me asking? I wish I could go on vacation I need one bad haven't been on vacation in 8 years lol.


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 29, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Thanks I will!! Where are you guys going if you don't mind me asking? I wish I could go on vacation I need one bad haven't been on vacation in 8 years lol.


We are actually going on a 5 day cruise out of Port Canaveral in FL. I love taking cruises. They are the best when it comes to expenses since a lot of things are included. You need to get away girl!!


----------



## MUAddict (Jan 30, 2014)

IMATS!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 The vendors list this year looks amazing!!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I'm thinking of going as well because I had no idea that limecrime and sugrpill was going to be there. The list for looks great for this year so I'm thinking if I do go Friday or Saturday and would like to meet up with some of you ladies if you guys are going.


   Lime Crime was there the last time I went but I believe that this is the first time that  Sugarpill will be there. I'm excited. I'm really wish that Makeup Geek was there as well. Anyone willing to share their preliminary lists? Here's mine



Lashes from Nigel's 	
Parian Spirits brush cleaner. 	
Embroylisse Lotion Micellaire from Alcone 	
Puffs from Alcone 	
Makeup remover wipes from Alcone (They are the absolute best for travel) 	
Brushes from Bdellium 	
More glitter from Lit 	
Lipsticks or Wet Paint from Ka'Oir (cappachino) 	
A couple of F80 from Sigma 	
More Velour Lashes 	
Velvetines from Lime Crime 
 
  I will most like likely end up with more than this once I start walking around but this is the bare minimum.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jan 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Lime Crime was there the last time I went but I believe that this is the first time that  Sugarpill will be there. I'm excited. I'm really wish that Makeup Geek was there as well. Anyone willing to share their preliminary lists? Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I would like to pick up or visit...

  Sugar pill for heart breaker palette and some pigments
  Kaoir - to try out the wet paints
  china glaze
  limecrime - listicks and velventines
  mufe- foundation
  inglot- gloss and other things
  occ-grandma liptar and w/e else I like
  nyx- everything lol except for lip products
  sigma
  lashes

  I would like to check out all the vendors if possible though.


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 30, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Sounds nice!!! and I heard a lot of things are included. I need to go on one or out of the country on vacation or on a cruise. It would be nice to go on one this year since I'm turning 30 this year smh it still sounds scary. If not this year next year I need to make plans to go.


  Yeah, a lot of onboard activities are included.. your food as well (unless dining in a specialty restaurant which I never do), just gotta pay to drink. You definitely should book one.. one of the perks is that you can pay your deposit now and make payments up until 90 days or so before hand.


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 30, 2014)

IF I was going I'd hit up:

  ~~*Royal & Langnickel Brush Mfg*. for more brushes (girls don't be sleepin on them... their brushes are great!)
  ~~*Sugarpill-*I need to get the heart breaker palette and a few pigment sets
  ~~*Sigma Beauty-* brushes and possible their newer palette
  ~~*NYX Cosmetics- *I love me some NYX, I'd stock up on blushes and their new lip products.
  ~~*Make Up For Ever- *Foundation (I love their Mat Velvet)
  ~~*Lime Crime- *I love their lippies and would get the red velvetine
  ~~*Inglot- *Shadows and gel liners (their 77 black gel liner is amazing!)
  ~~*Eye Kandy Cosmetics* more glitters
  ~~*Beauty Blender- *love these things!
  And I'd have to find a smaller traveling case while there too. There was a booth who had it last year I just don't remember which one.

  Which one of you beauties wanna do a CP for me? lol


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2014)

vamua703 said:


> IF I was going I'd hit up:
> 
> ~~*Royal & Langnickel Brush Mfg*. for more brushes (girls don't be sleepin on them... their brushes are great!)
> ~~*Sugarpill-*I need to get the heart breaker palette and a few pigment sets
> ...


  It was possibly Naime's or Nigel's. My sister got a great set bag from one of those vendors. 
  I was going to try to avoid NYX but there are a couple of their lip products I just cant seem to get my hands on.
  Also thanks for reminding me about the Beauty blender. Alcone had 2 for $18. Wonder if they will do it again.


----------



## vamua703 (Jan 30, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> It was possibly Naime's or Nigel's. My sister got a great set bag from one of those vendors.
> *I was going to try to avoid NYX but there are a couple of their lip products I just cant seem to get my hands on.*
> Also thanks for reminding me about the *Beauty blender*. Alcone had 2 for $18. Wonder if they will do it again.


  GIrl, yes!!!! I just bought a couple off their site. My local ulta never has good inventory of anything!! I cant wait to try them.

  I ended up splitting a bag of 6 minis with a cleaner with my friend last year. I forget the price... but well worth it.


----------



## MUAddict (Feb 3, 2014)

vamua703 said:


> GIrl, yes!!!! I just bought a couple off their site. My local ulta never has good inventory of anything!! I cant wait to try them.
> 
> I ended up splitting a bag of 6 minis with a cleaner with my friend last year. I forget the price... but well worth it.


    The BB deal was $60


----------



## vamua703 (Feb 3, 2014)

MUAddict said:


> The BB deal was $60


Thanks miss


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

Tickets were sold out for Saturday and I didn't get them! Waahhhh ok getting Sunday tickets now.    In your experience (previous imats goers: do vendors restock for Sunday?


----------



## vamua703 (Feb 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> In your experience (previous imats goers: do vendors restock for Sunday?


Damn, I wish I knew. I didn't hit up the same booths both days.


----------



## MUAddict (Feb 3, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> In your experience (previous imats goers: do vendors restock for Sunday?


   WOW! They sold out already!? Insane!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Feb 3, 2014)

vamua703 said:


> Yeah, a lot of onboard activities are included.. your food as well (unless dining in a specialty restaurant which I never do), just gotta pay to drink. You definitely should book one.. one of the perks is that you can pay your deposit now and make payments up until 90 days or so before hand.
> 
> Thanks for the info!!! Yes I like that perk to pay for the cruise slowly.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *mosha010*
> ...


  Nooooo!!! lol I'm surprised they already sold out for sat.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 3, 2014)

I think the reason that tickets sold out is because everyone of the YT beauty gurus that went to LA IMATS are planning to attend NY IMATS. I didn't get my ticket in time looks like I'm going to the MAKEUP SHOW instead.


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 3, 2014)

Tears.  I got my Sunday ticket anyway but I'm pisssssseeeddd


----------



## xbarbiieex1 (Feb 3, 2014)

Ohh no  Do you guys know if Lime Crime normally sold out of some of the products ? I just buy my sunday tickets but I don't want to miss on the best stuff


----------



## MUAddict (Feb 4, 2014)

I got my Sunday ticket too. I don't remember it selling out this early on last year. Regardless I'm excited! =] =]


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Feb 6, 2014)

Is anyone going on Saturday?


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 6, 2014)

Most of us missed the ticket sale for Saturday  I wish I had sat ticket


----------



## lele86 (Feb 10, 2014)

i almost missed out was waiting until i got paid they had the 2 day pass last month then when i emailed them they said they dont do it no more but it was just up there last month missed saturday the day i really wanted to go but i guess sunday should b fun too


----------



## Andrea Diaz (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey! So I'm going on Saturday and I'm going alone since I'm flying from Salt Lake City, Utah and i want to go with a group or anyone else that is going alone!


----------



## Andrea Diaz (Feb 11, 2014)

I AM!


----------



## MUAddict (Feb 12, 2014)

Andrea Diaz said:


> Hey! So I'm going on Saturday and I'm going alone since I'm flying from Salt Lake City, Utah and i want to go with a group or anyone else that is going alone!


  Lucky! I missed out on Sat


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Feb 12, 2014)

Andrea Diaz said:


> Hey! So I'm going on Saturday and I'm going alone since I'm flying from Salt Lake City, Utah and i want to go with a group or anyone else that is going alone!


  I'm going on sat if you want to meet up.


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 12, 2014)

I went to buy them earlier this week and Sunday was sold out too. Guess I'm just going to have to go to the makeup show instead


----------



## darkpearl (Feb 18, 2014)

going to imats on sunday. sat was sold out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   i will be most likely solo as none of my friends are as passionate as i am (unless its time to try taking my make up) lol anyways i would love company so if anyone is going on sunday and wanna hook up ( not hook up "hook up" ) please know i am interested lol. it will be my first but i have been researching. lol


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 18, 2014)

darkpearl said:


> going to imats on sunday. sat was sold out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   I'm going Sunday! And I think @texasbeauty is too.   A few other girls got earlier tickets but I slept on It too  anyway! Will totally get together and obsess over makeup. My friends aren't as obsessed as us specktrans are haha


----------



## lele86 (Feb 18, 2014)

darkpearl said:


> going to imats on sunday. sat was sold out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im going sunday..one of my friends brought one dont know if shes going so im going solo as well


----------



## darkpearl (Feb 18, 2014)

lele86 said:


> im going sunday..one of my friends brought one dont know if shes going so im going solo as well


  ok, so when you are sure wwhat you want to do PM me so we could exchange contacts. it would be sure nice to have someone to experience it with.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




​


----------



## KaysWays (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey ladies!! I live here in NYC and I am soooo mad they sold out so quickly. I went last year and had a great time. Soo wish I gould go to any of the days but I just may do the makeup show instead now


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hey love! I'm sorry u didn't get tix. I actually wish I was going to the makeup show but I don't have a pro card so


----------



## honey on boost (Feb 22, 2014)

KaysWays said:


> Hey ladies!! I live here in NYC and I am soooo mad they sold out so quickly. I went last year and had a great time. Soo wish I gould go to any of the days but I just may do the makeup show instead now


  That's what I'll be doing. Wondering if I want to do NYC or just wait until it comes to orlando.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 22, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> That's what I'll be doing. Wondering if I want to do NYC or just wait until it comes to orlando.


  I believe that I will be going to the Makeup Show as well . My friend went to the Makeup Show in Orlando last year and she said that its no way near as large as the NYC event.


----------



## lele86 (Feb 25, 2014)

darkpearl said:


> ok, so when you are sure wwhat you want to do PM me so we could exchange contacts. it would be sure nice to have someone to experience it with.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok.. that sounds good


----------



## KaysWays (Feb 27, 2014)

honey on boost said:


> That's what I'll be doing. Wondering if I want to do NYC or just wait until it comes to orlando.


  Come to NyC!!!  





DILLIGAF said:


> I believe that I will be going to the Makeup Show as well . My friend went to the Makeup Show in Orlando last year and she said that its no way near as large as the NYC event.


Quote:Originally Posted by *honey on boost* 




That's what I'll be doing. Wondering if I want to do NYC or just wait until it comes to orlando.



Quote:Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 



 
 
I believe that I will be going to the Makeup Show as well . My friend went to the Makeup Show in Orlando last year and she said that its no way near as large as the NYC event.



 It would be my first time, It should still be fun


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 28, 2014)

Hope everyone got their tickets ready for this!!!! Roll call: who's in for which day?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 1, 2014)

For the Goss followers..


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Hope everyone got their tickets ready for this!!!! Roll call: who's in for which day?


  I'm thinking of going sunday if you guys still want to meet up?


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

I got my tix for Sunday.  In for a mini Specktra meetup


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I got my tix for Sunday. In for a mini Specktra meetup


  ok kool, I'm in for the meet up as well.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

Awesommmmmeeee! PM me when it's getting near. Or I'll PM u. Either way


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Awesommmmmeeee! PM me when it's getting near. Or I'll PM u. Either way


  Ok will do!!!


----------



## TaRaNeeM (Mar 28, 2014)

I'll be at imats for the first time in my life! And I have some questions: I heard that beauty blenders and banana powders are sold in many booths which one is the cheapest?! Does inglot have discounted price at their shops if I go after imats ? :shock:


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 28, 2014)

TaRaNeeM said:


>


  The last time I went the cheapest beauty blenders were at Alcone. They had 2 blenders for $18. I've heard that INGLOT has extended their 30% off on the day of the event in their stores provided you had your wristband on.  However I didn't go to INGLOT to confirm.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 28, 2014)

There were a couple of booths (Naime's and I think Frends) that sell them in packs of 5 or 6 for $60.  I don't remember exactly, but I always go for that deal when I go to IMATS.


----------



## TaRaNeeM (Mar 29, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> The last time I went the cheapest beauty blenders were at Alcone. They had 2 blenders for $18. I've heard that INGLOT has extended their 30% off on the day of the event in their stores provided you had your wristband on.  However I didn't go to INGLOT to confirm.


   I hope inglot will do the same this year!! Have you guys tried their new blushes?! I mean the pan with two colors inside?!


----------



## TaRaNeeM (Mar 29, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> There were a couple of booths (Naime's and I think Frends) that sell them in packs of 5 or 6 for $60.  I don't remember exactly, but I always go for that deal when I go to IMATS.


 Oh I'd love to get the six pack for me and my friend! Thanks :eyelove:


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't know how I missed this thread lol. I'll be there Friday for pro night and Sunday. Missed out on Saturday tickets so I originally got 2 Sunday tickets for me and a friend...didn't apply for the Pro Card until after that. Once I got approved I could have opted for a Saturday ticket or a 2-day pass BUT I couldn't get an extra ticket for my friend so I decided not to be evil lol. Thought about it though  but it would have been wrong to leave her at the hotel by herself. Would love to meet be a part of any Specktra meet up!


----------



## TaRaNeeM (Apr 1, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I don't know how I missed this thread lol. I'll be there Friday for pro night and Sunday. Missed out on Saturday tickets so I originally got 2 Sunday tickets for me and a friend...didn't apply for the Pro Card until after that. Once I got approved I could have opted for a Saturday ticket or a 2-day pass BUT I couldn't get an extra ticket for my friend so I decided not to be evil lol. Thought about it though  but it would have been wrong to leave her at the hotel by herself. Would love to meet be a part of any Specktra meet up!


  Oh is there something called "Specktra meeting" !!!!!! :eyelove:


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

There Is.  A few of us are doing a round up on which days were going so we can meet up.  I'm thinking of doing an awesome Specktra sign so we take a pic.  Or for when we meet famous gurus (I still laugh at that term) ... You guys can pretend you don't know me when I meet doe Deere and touch creepily her hair.


----------



## lele86 (Apr 1, 2014)

i have a sunday ticket


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 1, 2014)

Ok so I won tickets to imats. And I get to take a guest with me.  So I started a thread for a quick giveaway and I'll choose at Random who I'll take.   No you're not obliged to stay w me all day lmao chances are I'll be doing some of the seminars and a lot of lines for stuff anyway but I rather a fellow Specktra sister gets the opportunity to go since none of my friends like makeup as much as i do. And I don't want to sell it or anything that creepy !


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 1, 2014)

Yazmin said:


> There were a couple of booths (Naime's and I think Frends) that sell them in packs of 5 or 6 for $60.  I don't remember exactly, but I always go for that deal when I go to IMATS.
> 
> Thanks for the booths I might check out it out.
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> ...


  I'll be there Friday night as well because I go my pro card late.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 1, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> There Is. A few of us are doing a round up on which days were going so we can meet up. I'm thinking of doing an awesome Specktra sign so we take a pic. Or for when we meet famous gurus (I still laugh at that term) ... You guys can pretend you don't know me when I meet doe Deere and touch creepily her hair.


  A sigh is great to take a pic with make up gurus.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Just saw this on eBay (was curious to see how out of hand the ticket prices had become). I expected it to be bad but THIS is insanity! If you spend that much on a ticket I really hope you were planning on buying a couple thousand dollars on products to make the ticket worth it lol


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 5, 2014)

That's crazy!!!  Btw. Made the sign!!!


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> That's crazy!!! Btw. Made the sign!!!


  Wish I could go!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 5, 2014)

@yazmin I wish you could too hun.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> That's crazy!!!  Btw. Made the sign!!!


Love it!


----------



## leeni219 (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi guys! I'm new on here...found this site because I'm going to imats Saturday!  But im going alone  none of my friends love makeup the way I do, and tickets sold out so fast! Anyway I'm so excited to be going! Hope those of you that are going have fun!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 5, 2014)

leeni219 said:


> Hi guys! I'm new on here...found this site because I'm going to imats Saturday!  But im going alone  none of my friends love makeup the way I do, and tickets sold out so fast! Anyway I'm so excited to be going! Hope those of you that are going have fun!


  Well you're not alone anymore.  Hook up w us at the line.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yazmin has a good idea of tag teaming the lines for the makeup places to shop at what do you guys think? Each of us picks one of the lines and let's the other know when were almost there


----------



## leeni219 (Apr 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Well you're not alone anymore.  Hook up w us at the line.


 Thanks so much! What time do you suggest showing up? Cute sign btw!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> That's crazy!!! Btw. Made the sign!!!


  The sign looks great!!! Can't wait to go!!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 5, 2014)

Friday (Pro-Card holders only) 4 - 8 p.m.   Saturday (General admission) 8:30 a.m. - 5 p.m.   Sunday (General admission) 10 a.m. - 5 p.m    I'm planning on bein there around 8:30ish to purchase whatever it is I need to get early so I can get in some of the workshops.  Idk what time do you guys think of going.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 5, 2014)

Early is best (especially for Saturday). The lines will be insanity for the most popular booths (OCC, SugarPill, Lime Crime, Inglot, etc). Unfortunately I won't be there Saturday but I will be there a little before 4:00 on Friday for Pro Night. I'll probably arrive at 10:00-11:00 on Sunday...the plan is to get all of my shopping out of the way on Friday or at least the most important stuff. That way I can be little more leisurely on Sunday and take a ton of pictures for the blog.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 5, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I'm planning on bein there around 8:30ish to purchase whatever it is I need to get early so I can get in some of the workshops. Idk what time do you guys think of going.


  I will try to be there at 9am on sunday.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 5, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Early is best (especially for Saturday). The lines will be insanity for the most popular booths (OCC, SugarPill, Lime Crime, Inglot, etc). Unfortunately I won't be there Saturday but I will be there a little before 4:00 on Friday for Pro Night. I'll probably arrive at 10:00-11:00 on Sunday...the plan is to get all of my shopping out of the way on Friday or at least the most important stuff. That way I can be little more leisurely on Sunday and take a ton of pictures for the blog.


  I too plan on getting most of my shopping done on friday as well.


----------



## lele86 (Apr 13, 2014)

Imats today


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

lele86 said:


> Imats today


Look for us!!!!!


----------



## lele86 (Apr 13, 2014)

Phone been dead all day


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

lele86 said:


> Phone been dead all day


  No way !


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 13, 2014)

I didn't see anyone :-( I left a little after 2:00 today though.


----------



## lele86 (Apr 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> No way !


yea that sucked i was by myself too lol


----------



## lele86 (Apr 14, 2014)

but i got alot of goodies


----------



## MUAddict (Apr 14, 2014)

Hope you all had fun and did serious damage like I would've. Definitely next year!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 14, 2014)

lele86 said:


> but i got alot of goodies


   What u getttt


----------



## lele86 (Apr 14, 2014)

like 7 occ lip tar, kaoir , sigma brush , wicked velvetine.. i have to check..lol.. i toook a pic lol


mosha010 said:


> What u getttt


----------



## lele86 (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## mosha010 (Apr 14, 2014)

lele86 said:


>


   Gasp! Fiend! Those lip tar r so pretty! Nice haul!!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 14, 2014)

Pro Night haul: SugarPill - pro palette, Chroma Lust loose shadows (Tiara, Smitten, Magpie), and @#$%! Single shadow    Lime Crime- Wicked, Suedeberry, and Pink Velvet Velvetines and Cancer zodiac glitter   Alcone makeup removers (think I actually like these a lot better than the MAC wipes)  OCC - 4 lip tars for @smileyt06   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Sunday's haul:  Make Up For Ever - brushes, HD Foundation, HD Primer, and HD blushes (520, 420, 515, 315).   Cozzette - Brushes, aromatherapy brush cleaner, and an Infinite Makeup square  Royal and Langnickel - brushes   Lit Cosmetics - Superfly holographic glitter   Jordan Liberty/Liberty Republic lashes (6 pair)


----------



## alexisweaver (Apr 15, 2014)

Ugh, now I want to go to IMATS next year!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 15, 2014)

lele86 said:


> Nice haul!! I got a liptars as well lol.
> 
> Quote:  Originally Posted by *butterflyeyes*
> 
> ...


  nice haul!!


----------



## Tashaboo (Apr 16, 2014)

@butterflyeyes omg you have the cozette brushes!!! Did he have a discount or was it like 15%??


  I think next year I will be going to the nyc one and not the LA.. LA was cool but realistically I can only do one or the other.. I kinda want to do one in like London.. That seems like it would be interesting and most likely a lot pricier due to the currency exchange but its the experience!!!!


----------



## MUAddict (Apr 16, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Pro Night haul: SugarPill - pro palette, Chroma Lust loose shadows (Tiara, Smitten, Magpie), and @#$%! Single shadow    Lime Crime- Wicked, Suedeberry, and Pink Velvet Velvetines and Cancer zodiac glitter   Alcone makeup removers (think I actually like these a lot better than the MAC wipes)  OCC - 4 lip tars for @smileyt06
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Totally jealous of your Sugarpill and Limecrime haul! I'm waiting for them to launch the pro palette and Sparkle baby shadows online.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 16, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> @butterflyeyes  omg you have the cozette brushes!!! Did he have a discount or was it like 15%??   I think next year I will be going to the nyc one and not the LA.. LA was cool but realistically I can only do one or the other.. I kinda want to do one in like London.. That seems like it would be interesting and most likely a lot pricier due to the currency exchange but its the experience!!!!


 I think the discount in general for Cozzette was 30% but when he saw my makeup artist mag pro card he gave me a better discount.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 16, 2014)

MUAddict said:


> Totally jealous of your Sugarpill and Limecrime haul! I'm waiting for them to launch the pro palette and Sparkle baby shadows online.


 Luckily I hit both of them up on pro night. Pretty sure I wouldn't have had the patience for Lime Crime on the general days. The line was bad pro night only because they only had 3 people working the booth but Sunday...the line was out of the door the whole time I was there. I had intended on going back to get something else but when I saw that line I said nevermind lol. SugarPill was quick pro night but on Sunday it was packed.   I'd love to go to the LA one but NY is easier for me to get to...although I would love if they would add Atlanta to their shows. I absolutely would love to go to the London one but that would take some serious planning lol


----------



## MUAddict (Apr 16, 2014)

I had my tickets but things happened at the last min and I had to miss out.  Def next year though. I was there last year on both Saturday and Sunday but Sunday wasn't as hectic. I think it def had to do with all the awesome new vendors that came this yr.   I want the suedeberry and pink velvet velvetines but I just heard that those weren't discounted at the show.


----------



## MUAddict (Apr 16, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> Luckily I hit both of them up on pro night. Pretty sure I wouldn't have had the patience for Lime Crime on the general days. The line was bad pro night only because they only had 3 people working the booth but Sunday...the line was out of the door the whole time I was there. I had intended on going back to get something else but when I saw that line I said nevermind lol. SugarPill was quick pro night but on Sunday it was packed.   I'd love to go to the LA one but NY is easier for me to get to...although I would love if they would add Atlanta to their shows. I absolutely would love to go to the London one but that would take some serious planning lol


  Oooops! Forgot to quote you on my comment above.


----------



## Tashaboo (Apr 16, 2014)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'd love to go to the LA one but NY is easier for me to get to...although I would love if they would add Atlanta to their shows. I absolutely would love to go to the London one but that would take some serious planning lol


  u know what... I am actually surprised they don't have atl on there.... that would honestly be an easier one for me to get to as well. but I love cozzette brushes... I was hoping he was going to be there in LA but should have checked the roster first lol. But ya 30% is excellent!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 16, 2014)

Tashaboo said:


> u know what... I am actually surprised they don't have atl on there.... that would honestly be an easier one for me to get to as well. but I love cozzette brushes... I was hoping he was going to be there in LA but should have checked the roster first lol. But ya 30% is excellent!!!


   I've often wondered also why Atlanta does not have a MAC Pro either. I have a few Cozzette brushes from my 2nd time at NYC IMATS. I love the crease brushes!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 16, 2014)

MUAddict said:


> I had my tickets but things happened at the last min and I had to miss out.  Def next year though. I was there last year on both Saturday and Sunday but Sunday wasn't as hectic. I think it def had to do with all the awesome new vendors that came this yr.   I want the suedeberry and pink velvet velvetines but I just heard that those weren't discounted at the show.


  Yes I definitely think the addition of some new vendors helped make the crowd bigger this time around. Pro Night was pure insanity compared to what happens in LA (according to the new vendors). The line was snaked outside AND inside....something you expect for the general admission days.   And no, the Velvetines were NOT on sale. Everything else Lime Crime had was though. I was disappointed by that but I went ahead and got them after waiting in that line lol.   





Tashaboo said:


> u know what... I am actually surprised they don't have atl on there.... that would honestly be an easier one for me to get to as well. but I love cozzette brushes... I was hoping he was going to be there in LA but should have checked the roster first lol. But ya 30% is excellent!!!


 They definitely need to show some love to Atlanta.   





DILLIGAF said:


> I've often wondered also why Atlanta does not have a MAC Pro either. I have a few Cozzette brushes from my 2nd time at NYC IMATS. I love the crease brushes!


 Atl not having a MAC Pro annoys me to no end. It's bad enough that the only MAC stores we have are in Atlanta for the whole state...(not counting dept store counters).   I only had one Cozzette brush before now and love it. I'm picky about my brushes so I prefer to touch them first before buying...that's the only reason I held out. I'll be ordering the Wayne Goss brushes soon after trying them at IMATS. They weren't on sale so I wasn't in a hurry lol


----------



## lele86 (Apr 17, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Gasp! Fiend! Those lip tar r so pretty! Nice haul!!


  lol...i dont own any and thanks so .. i figured y not get them since there $10 dollars wish i had more money and knew they were going to be there because and excepted credit cause i would of been doing some maxing out lol


----------



## lele86 (Apr 17, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> Nice haul!! I got a liptars as well lol.
> 
> nice haul!!


thanks wish i got more lol.. $10 was a steal.. with it usually being $18 they talked me into getting the lip brush they throw out all the lip tars at the end of the night


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 17, 2014)

lele86 said:


> lol...i dont own any and thanks so .. i figured y not get them since there $10 dollars wish i had more money and knew they were going to be there because and excepted credit cause i would of been doing some maxing out lol


Was their machine down? Because they took cards...when I got the 4 lip tars for a fellow member I used my card. Actually used my card at almost every booth (was easier than pulling out cash).


----------



## lele86 (Apr 19, 2014)

i already brung my cash and left the other plastics home.. didnt want to spend to much when i was in journal square i took my money out the bank


----------



## butterflyeyes (Apr 20, 2014)

This is so off topic (well sorta...I got this at IMATS so maybe it counts lol), but I LOVE MUFE's HD Second Skin blush! And I don't usually love or like cream blushes by any brand.


----------



## Shars (Jan 7, 2015)

Hey Ladies. Anybody planning on attending IMATS NY this year? It seems from the previous posts that both days is a good idea but not a must. I have to finalise my list of must haves and compare to the expected discounts to confirm whether both days make sense. I kind of want to go both days for the fun and the experience though lol.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey Ladies. Anybody planning on attending IMATS NY this year? It seems from the previous posts that both days is a good idea but not a must. I have to finalise my list of must haves and compare to the expected discounts to confirm whether both days make sense. I kind of want to go both days for the fun and the experience though lol.


I plan on going again this year. Last year I only went on pro night and Sunday (my friend was only able to get a Sunday ticket and I didn't want to leave her in the hotel room alone on Saturday) but if you can afford both days and want to really soak in everything then I would definitely say go for it. If your only reason for going is to buy products then Saturday is your best bet. If you wait until Sunday you risk popular items being sold out.


----------



## Shars (Jan 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I plan on going again this year. Last year I only went on pro night and Sunday (my friend was only able to get a Sunday ticket and I didn't want to leave her in the hotel room alone on Saturday) but if you can afford both days and want to really soak in everything then I would definitely say go for it. If your only reason for going is to buy products then Saturday is your best bet. If you wait until Sunday you risk popular items being sold out.


  Yeah, I think that's what my friend and I will do. We're coming from overseas as well and loads of the brands there we don't get locally so we'd rather two bites at the cherry lol. How early would you say we should get there to get a good place in line. I'd really like to check out Inglot but I've heard their line is one of the longest!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Yeah, I think that's what my friend and I will do. We're coming from overseas as well and loads of the brands there we don't get locally so we'd rather two bites at the cherry lol. How early would you say we should get there to get a good place in line. I'd really like to check out Inglot but I've heard their line is one of the longest!


Honestly I'd get there at least 30 mins before the show starts. The line outside will be long for the non-pro card holders. But it tends to move quickly. Inglot is usually a long line. If SugarPill and LimeCrime are there again they will have long lines. Make Up For Ever and some others also tend to have long lines too. But LimeCrime was the worst! 2 hrs during pro night and maybe longer on the regular days


----------



## Shars (Jan 7, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Honestly I'd get there at least 30 mins before the show starts. The line outside will be long for the non-pro card holders. But it tends to move quickly. Inglot is usually a long line. If SugarPill and LimeCrime are there again they will have long lines. Make Up For Ever and some others also tend to have long lines too. But LimeCrime was the worst! *2 hrs during pro night and maybe longer on the regular days*


  Damn! That is crazy. Both sugarpill and LC are gonna be there according to the floor plan but I know there'll be other retailers who stock Lime crime product that will be there as well. So depending on the discount, I'll decide. I only want one velvetine from them anyways lol.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 7, 2015)

Shars said:


> Damn! That is crazy. Both sugarpill and LC are gonna be there according to the floor plan but I know there'll be other retailers who stock Lime crime product that will be there as well. So depending on the discount, I'll decide. I only want one velvetine from them anyways lol.


If they do like last year the Velvetines won't be discounted. None of the other booths carried LC items either but maybe it will be different this year


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Hey Ladies. Anybody planning on attending IMATS NY this year? It seems from the previous posts that both days is a good idea but not a must. I have to finalise my list of must haves and compare to the expected discounts to confirm whether both days make sense. I kind of want to go both days for the fun and the experience though lol.


  I'm going on Saturday! This is my first time and I'm excited!


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

alexisweaver said:


> I'm going on Saturday! This is my first time and I'm excited!









 I'm excited too!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Wow okay. We'll I'll play it by ear then. They're going to be close to the entrance/exit so I can always peep there when I go in and then mosey around and come back.  ompom:  I'm excited too!


I'll be honest...if you can do the buddy system and have one of you stand in that line (it will be long quickly) while the other goes to other booths that may be your best defense. Especially if you don't get inside early enough to be part of the first people in their line. The longer you wait to join their line the more frustrating it tends to get. Last year the line for LimeCrime was literally out side of the venue lol


----------



## Shars (Jan 8, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> I'll be honest...if you can do the buddy system and have one of you stand in that line (it will be long quickly) while the other goes to other booths that may be your best defense. Especially if you don't get inside early enough to be part of the first people in their line. The longer you wait to join their line the more frustrating it tends to get. Last year the line for LimeCrime was literally out side of the venue lol


  Thanks so much. That buddy system sounds like a good idea. I hope people don't get rowdy/pushy. I hate when that happens. We're hoping to stay close to the venue and it starts at 10am each day this year so getting there for 9 won't be too big a deal I don't think. Do you live in NY? If not/if so, where do you think is a good area to stay in? I usually stay near to 34th St/Penn St area if I get a good deal since it's usually close to quite a bit of the metro lines. Most of my family in NY live in Brooklyn or the Bronx and I'd rather be closer to the action haha.


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 8, 2015)

I agree. Brands like Lime Crime (SugarPill, OCC, etc) will be the booths people flock to first so best to get there asap. If you can team up as Butterflyeyes suggested, all the better.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 8, 2015)

Shars said:


> Thanks so much. That buddy system sounds like a good idea. I hope people don't get rowdy/pushy. I hate when that happens. We're hoping to stay close to the venue and it starts at 10am each day this year so getting there for 9 won't be too big a deal I don't think. Do you live in NY? If not/if so, where do you think is a good area to stay in? I usually stay near to 34th St/Penn St area if I get a good deal since it's usually close to quite a bit of the metro lines. Most of my family in NY live in Brooklyn or the Bronx and I'd rather be closer to the action haha.


No I live in Georgia. I usually stay at the Millenium Hotel. I'm not sure if that's what I'll do this time though since it looks like I'll be going alone and it can be expensive. But I love that thr subway access is right there and it's an easy to navigate area. You have a walk a few blocks from the train station to get to the venue but it's not bad. I've also taken a can to the venue when pinched for time but again it was a cost I was able to split with someone.


----------



## matteattack (Jan 14, 2015)

Im going to IMATS for the first time this year. I already have my wish list together so excited is an understatement lol.


----------



## alexisweaver (Jan 14, 2015)

matteattack said:


> Im going to IMATS for the first time this year. I already have my wish list together so excited is an understatement lol.


  ME TOO!!! Can't wait!


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 16, 2015)

Anyone know anybody who can no longer attend on Saturday? I met someone here who wants to go.


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 16, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Anyone know anybody who can no longer attend on Saturday? I met someone here who wants to go.


I'll check around. Has it sold out already?


----------



## Shars (Jan 16, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Anyone know anybody who can no longer attend on Saturday? I met someone here who wants to go.


  Did you mean for IMATS LA this weekend or New York?


----------



## Yazmin (Jan 16, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know anybody who can no longer attend on Saturday? I met someone here who wants to go.
> ...





Shars said:


> Yazmin said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know anybody who can no longer attend on Saturday? I met someone here who wants to go.
> ...


  Oops, I meant LA!  Thanks for calling my attention to that.


----------



## Shars (Jan 16, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Oops, I meant LA! Thanks for calling my attention to that.


  Lol! No worries! I think there was an IMATS LA thread last year so maybe try there as well. Hope your friend gets a ticket!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 16, 2015)

Yazmin said:


> Oops, I meant LA!  Thanks for calling my attention to that.


I know sometimes tickets show up on eBay. Last year some were listed at reasonable prices. It's something to consider if all else fails. Also check on IG. I remember people selling their extra tickets on there last year.


----------



## Shars (Jan 22, 2015)

I hope everyone that is planning to go to the NYC Imats in April has bought their tickets. The Saturday General Admission tickets are now sold out!


----------



## butterflyeyes (Jan 22, 2015)

Shars said:


> I hope everyone that is planning to go to the NYC Imats in April has bought their tickets. The Saturday General Admission tickets are now sold out!


Not surprised at all. Sold out earlier last year.


----------



## Shars (Jan 22, 2015)

butterflyeyes said:


> Not surprised at all. Sold out earlier last year.


  I realised. Seems that the ticket sales always accelerate as soon as IMATS LA is done and people get an idea of what to expect as far as the booths and offers.


----------



## prettyungthang (Feb 3, 2015)

I bought saturday tickets for IMATS NYC . I really really really need BUDDIES to shop with because i am trying to buy a lot of stuff lol. SO please comment back or message me if you would like to go together. The  more the better so we can stand at different lines. I can't imagine standing in line for 2 hours. i feel like i am going to miss out on all the action and i honestly dont have the patience to be standing alone for that long. 

if yall dont respond i will be forced to individually message you to hang with me haha


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

prettyungthang said:


> I bought saturday tickets for IMATS NYC . I really really really need BUDDIES to shop with because i am trying to buy a lot of stuff lol. SO please comment back or message me if you would like to go together. The  more the better so we can stand at different lines. I can't imagine standing in line for 2 hours. i feel like i am going to miss out on all the action and i honestly dont have the patience to be standing alone for that long.
> 
> *if yall dont respond i will be forced to individually message you to hang with me haha*









We got you girl!


----------



## gabzillaa (Feb 4, 2015)

I lolligagged and didn't buy my ticket in time, now it's $250 on craigslist


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> I lolligagged and didn't buy my ticket in time, now it's $250 on craigslist


  Check instagram. You may be able to find someone selling.


----------



## prettyungthang (Feb 4, 2015)

I bought saturday tickets for IMATS NYC .


Shars said:


> :haha: We got you girl!


 lmao thanks I am a happy camper now!


----------



## Shars (Feb 4, 2015)

prettyungthang said:


> I bought saturday tickets for IMATS NYC .
> 
> lmao thanks I am a happy camper now!


----------



## sosandie (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey ladies I'm so excited for IMATS also. I have a few friends coming to Nyc for it.


----------



## Shars (Feb 9, 2015)

sosandie said:


> Hey ladies I'm so excited for IMATS also. I have a few friends coming to Nyc for it.


----------



## sosandie (Feb 9, 2015)

gabzillaa said:


> I lolligagged and didn't buy my ticket in time, now it's $250 on craigslist :rants:


 Check make up groups also. Sometimes people can't  make it and sell their tickets. I hope u can get a ticket though.


----------



## sosandie (Feb 9, 2015)

Shars said:


> :cheer:


[/B]


----------



## Candycoatedclos (Mar 2, 2015)

Helloooooo everyone! I made a new thread for the 2015 IMATS NY show so we can continue the chatter over there! 

http://www.specktra.net/t/190916/imats-nyc-2015-april-10-12-2015


----------



## alexisweaver (Mar 2, 2015)

Candycoatedclos said:


> Helloooooo everyone! I made a new thread for the 2015 IMATS NY show so we can continue the chatter over there!
> 
> http://www.specktra.net/t/190916/imats-nyc-2015-april-10-12-2015


Thank you!!


----------

